# FFFFFFFUUUUUUU Thread !



## Faun (Oct 19, 2010)

Incidents and accidents which make you feel FFFFFFFUUUUUUU

So I went back to my home and came back to see my roommate's bed in my room. Well...not much of a problem I thought. But today I saw a small creature crawling over my bed sheet. Upon further examination I found out that it is the tiny blood sucker commonly known as bedbug. 

FFFFFFFUUUUUUU now


----------



## confused (Oct 19, 2010)

AFAIK bed bugs are always present in large nos.... its just that we cant spot them. They feed on dead skin and due to their excrement the weight on the bed can increase by a few pounds over a no of years!!


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Oct 19, 2010)

confused said:


> AFAIK bed bugs are always present in large nos.... its just that we cant spot them. They feed on dead skin and due to their excrement the weight on the bed can increase by a few pounds over a no of years!!



do you mean to say that bed bugs are present in every bed? 

FFFFFFFUUUUUUU


----------



## Krow (Oct 19, 2010)

The food in our mess tastes the same everyday!



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## cute.bandar (Oct 19, 2010)

FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUU-


----------



## Faun (Oct 20, 2010)

When people intentionally close your eyes with their hands and kind of think that its cool and similar acts.

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Krow (Oct 20, 2010)

My expenditure is increasing, while my income remains constant.


FFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUU


----------



## R2K (Oct 20, 2010)

Krow said:


> The food in our mess tastes the same everyday!
> 
> 
> 
> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU




lol u mean ur mess is  really messed up.......

Ok my kick
i am getting a hell lot of movies from the internet and i don't even have time to watch a single flick peacefully because i am f**king busy working my ass off.....FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 20, 2010)

I can only boot into Last Known Configuration... My user profile is badly fecked up!!!


FFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!


----------



## confused (Oct 21, 2010)

Krow said:


> The food in our mess tastes the same everyday!


hahaha hehehehe hohohohoho 
welcome to the leet club!


----------



## Desmond (Oct 21, 2010)

My college sucks....First Orkut blocked, then Facebook blocked, now Twitter also blocked!!!

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!

>:-U


----------



## iinfi (Oct 21, 2010)

u take it out and find its torn ... FUUUUUUUUUUU
can never be a bigger FUUUUUU than this ...

now stop FFUUUUUing and do ur work


----------



## Krow (Oct 21, 2010)

R2K said:


> lol u mean ur mess is  really messed up.......


Well, most days, yeah! 




confused said:


> hahaha hehehehe hohohohoho
> welcome to the leet club!


Boy! Don't I feel all 1337! 




iinfi said:


> u take it out and find its torn ... FUUUUUUUUUUU
> can never be a bigger FUUUUUU than this ...



erm,..... WHAT!?!?!?!? You took it out and it was torn? Why didn't you check it before sticking it in?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 21, 2010)

Krow said:


> erm,..... WHAT!?!?!?!? You took it out and it was torn? Why didn't you check it before sticking it in?


----------



## ico (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 22, 2010)

Actually.. I think.. what he meant is.. taking it out form the pocket.


----------



## ico (Oct 22, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Actually.. I think.. what he meant is.. taking it out form the pocket.



 ^


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 22, 2010)

.


----------



## confused (Oct 22, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Actually.. I think.. what he meant is.. taking it out form the pocket.


FFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUU




Krow said:


> Boy! Don't I feel all 1337!


trust me, give it some time... hostel life is the biggest challenge. and the biggest opportunity comes with it as a free add-on!


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Oct 22, 2010)

i went for roaming in bglr..kojaas came near traffic signal and threated and looted rs100...fffffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## iinfi (Oct 22, 2010)

confused said:


> ... Biggest opportunity comes with it as a free add-on!



fuuuuuu!!!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 22, 2010)

gopi_vbboy said:


> i went for roaming in bglr..kojaas came near traffic signal and threated and looted rs100...fffffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuu



100rs.. thats a steal. Should have seen you in that spot


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 22, 2010)

gopi_vbboy said:


> i went for roaming in bglr..kojaas came near traffic signal and threated and looted rs100...fffffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuu



hey  gopi  whats kojaas?
is it what i'm thinking


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 22, 2010)

Its a telugu slang for Hijra


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 22, 2010)

hmmm... i kinda guessed it 

so how many of them were there?


----------



## confused (Oct 22, 2010)

iinfi said:


> fuuuuuu!!!


Well your perception to my post gives away your state of mind, and I say "FFFFFUUUUUU" to that state of mind!:roll:


----------



## eggman (Oct 23, 2010)

I drank tooooo much and expressed my feelings for a girl...Now I have a horrible hangover and not feeling so good after doing so......


FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU...........


----------



## Krow (Oct 23, 2010)

@ *confused* - Is the biggest opportunity the one in your sig?

Noobs here don't like technology! They use laptops and facebook and all other crap that exists due to technology! But they remain mute when I talk about our tech stuff. 

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## ico (Oct 23, 2010)

You all are nubs....

FFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Baker (Oct 23, 2010)

i just saw this thread..............


*FFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUU *


----------



## RCuber (Oct 23, 2010)

FFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUU Gumby!


----------



## Gollum (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm using gprs on my phone to browse thinkdigit and the crap opera mini does not allow me to post properly, opera mobile 10 crashes the phone every now and then and the only stupid browser that works fine is uc browser which heats up the phone
 ffffuuuuuuu........


----------



## Krow (Oct 24, 2010)

Can't wake up early on weekdays but can on weekends.

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 24, 2010)

I was intend to meet a beautiful gal next week & thinking about date  but i hurt my back made herniated disc doctor advised  not to go out for 4 months 

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 24, 2010)

^


----------



## ico (Oct 24, 2010)

damngoodman999 said:


> I was intend to meet a beautiful gal next week & thinking about date  but i hurt my back made herniated disc doctor advised  not to go out for 4 months
> 
> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


same old girl???

FFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 24, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> ^



Pain only hurts Who ever Has !!

Any way Money Saved !! Time Saved !! Missed only  Some ????

FFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Aerohawk (Oct 25, 2010)

>Open an issue of digit
>See cool looking stuff
>Ask parents for said cool looking stuff
>Realize we're too poor
>Close digit
>Staple digit
>FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-
>Cry a little inside


----------



## R2K (Oct 25, 2010)

I hate this fu*king busy life..........everyday looks same and i am sick and tired of this stinking POS called life sometimes......i know life is much more than just f**kig work but just seems like i am not left with any other choice

Fffffffffffffffffffffff Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu x 10000000000000000000000000000000....


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Oct 26, 2010)

Aerohawk12 said:


> >Open an issue of digit
> >See cool looking stuff
> >Ask parents for said cool looking stuff
> >Realize we're too poor
> ...



i know what you mean.....FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 4, 2010)

*img441.imageshack.us/img441/8792/33ha553963689.jpg
YEAH!!! THIS IS A REAL FFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Nithu (Nov 4, 2010)

^^ Yep, *air filled* Lays Pack... FFFFFFFUUUUUUU...


----------



## toad_frog09 (Nov 5, 2010)

I think my first post here.
Thank you lord for such wonderful thread to release my agony.
.
1. A freaking fat slutty girl thinks i f-ing proposed her somehow and nw she keeps sending msgs like "hapy diwali ma hubby", "apni wifey ko miss kiya?", "its so cold here, feel like slipping next to you in ur blanket" and it makes me feel sick. Ok i admit i was the 1 who started this sh!t for fun and teasing (yea, ok i admit i said i luvd her a lot cuz she'd help'd me a lot after my ex and i broke up.), but i did not think she'd take it so seriously.
Soon things got pretty big and ugly much like her big & ugly f-ing face that gives me nightmares. Guys, dig this, she does think i'l  f  her sometime nw but the picture of her giant sumo-like body embossed in my brain drops my boner dead man, m f-ing scared. She's like 'keep protection handy' and all such kind man. It f-ing freaks the f outta me.
.
And i cant tell her to go f sumwhere else cuz m too kind.
And she happens to be my ex-gf's roommate at gcoea..
.
Please help to get rid of this girl folks, she's crazy.
.
Fu man. f that chick and her crazy as$ nature.
.
Fu.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Nov 5, 2010)

^ whoa....you are so fffffffffuuuuuuuu.......


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 5, 2010)

was playing games...proj manager caught me red handed...FFFFUUUU


----------



## Desmond (Nov 6, 2010)

Exams coming!!!!

FFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!! x ∞


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 6, 2010)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Exams coming!!!!
> 
> FFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!! x ∞



same here

FFFFFUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!


----------



## Gollum (Nov 6, 2010)

Here too fuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## ico (Nov 6, 2010)

Urine problems during an exam............FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 6, 2010)

Holidays ending.... FFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 7, 2010)

exam...fffffffuuuuu


----------



## Faun (Nov 10, 2010)

My dog ate all the kalakand I left on the table....FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 10, 2010)

Exam on Friday. FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Krow (Nov 12, 2010)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU for frustration.


----------



## toad_frog09 (Nov 12, 2010)

Fu for silly matrix mistake i made at maths 3 paper. Just learned that i'l get only 2-3 marks on 7 marks question as step marking.
Electronic measurements would fetch me 40+/80.
Next is network theory, electronic devices and C programmin. All but last are anal rap!ng subjcts. And i am totally f-ed.
.
Hot chick sitting diagonally to me. Cant concentrate while staring at her
.
ooff tauba.
She'd prolly seen me drooling on those.
.
Getting friskd checked at every exam. Squad members are gay.
I still manage to cheat.
I am thinking to share my invaluable talent up here at tdf.
.
Psycho fat girl of the back fr now till the exams over.
.
I have fallen in luv wit a friend girl whose name is same as my ex's.
.
19 still virgin. Sum1 please f me...
.


----------



## Faun (Nov 12, 2010)

toad_frog09 said:


> 1. 19 still virgin. Sum1 please f me...
> 2. Squad members are gay.


Fixed *www.unp.im/images/smilies/sehaj.gif


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 13, 2010)

Faun said:


> Fixed *www.unp.im/images/smilies/sehaj.gif


----------



## Krow (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Nov 13, 2010)

is *toad_frog09* banned?


----------



## Piyush (Nov 13, 2010)

Faun said:


> Fixed *www.unp.im/images/smilies/sehaj.gif


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 13, 2010)

himadri_sm said:


> is *toad_frog09* banned?



According to the title of his username, Yes.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Nov 14, 2010)

to be frank it seemed like *toad_frog09* was quoting from some bad teen sex- comedy movie....


----------



## R2K (Nov 14, 2010)

i just lost my one moth old nokia 5800xm worth 12k. Now i wanna burn a lot of money to get another one.......Just fu*k my luck.


----------



## Neuron (Nov 14, 2010)

While closing the door a lizard got crushed 

and i found it after 3 days when my room began to fill with some stinky smell..


----------



## Piyush (Nov 15, 2010)

my gx 550W went kaput yesterday
the red wire in p11 p12 wire was burned badly

FFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 15, 2010)

So many awesome TV shows to be watched, so less time. FFFUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 15, 2010)

only 4 days until my exam. FFFFFFFFFUUUUUUU


----------



## Faun (Nov 15, 2010)

*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/urinal.jpg


FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Piyush (Nov 16, 2010)

u r awesome...............


----------



## Piyush (Nov 16, 2010)

here's one from my library


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## R2K (Nov 16, 2010)

Faun said:


> *i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/urinal.jpg
> 
> 
> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU



wait...
r u the one in blue shirt or the yellow shirt?
by comparing the photo with the avatar....i think u r the one wearing the blue shirt....right??
BTW how did u manage to take a photo at the same time


----------



## Faun (Nov 16, 2010)

^^commonsense is so rare 

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## R2K (Nov 16, 2010)

^^^
chill dude......i am just kidding..
But still how did u manage to make that awesome wide angle photo at last...
Did u setup some kind of Panaromic camera or something.........


----------



## Faun (Nov 16, 2010)

Bike riders who drive without rear view mirrors and those insolent riders always on high beam

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Neuron (Nov 17, 2010)

Faun said:


> ^^commonsense is so rare


right,one of the colors was brown,not yellow


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 17, 2010)

Only 36 hours left for my exam. FFFFFFFFFFUUUUUU


----------



## Gollum (Nov 17, 2010)

Wanna see the meteor shower tonight but the sky is covered with clouds. Ffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuu..


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 17, 2010)

Wanna Play Doom3 tonight but Lights are FFFFFFFUUUUUUU........
I think we shud rename this thread as FFFFFFFUUUUUUU Thread !(18+)


----------



## toad_frog09 (Nov 17, 2010)

himadri_sm said:


> to be frank it seemed like *toad_frog09* was quoting from some bad teen sex- comedy movie....



.
.
When will you ever realize, the only difference between 'some bad teen sex-comedy movie' and my life is that I dont give 'Mature Only' crap before jumping on foul-mouthing and explicit nudity bandwagon. Thank you very much.
.
.
.
Started writing various articles on different topics to submit on tdf.
Should be done in a week or two.
4 more days of exams to go.
Happy fu.


----------



## Goten (Nov 17, 2010)

LOL.

Peace!!!


----------



## Piyush (Nov 18, 2010)

my internal marks will be more crappy than the last year
FFFFUUUU..........


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 18, 2010)

Exam is only 16Hours away....

FFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUU


----------



## toad_frog09 (Nov 18, 2010)

Edc paper f-d...
1st ques- numerical never seen before in any previous exam...for NINE marks.
Total disaster..
Will pass on boundary if internals dont f up, which they will cuz our teacher's a psycho.
.
Tmrws last paper.
Yay!
Computer programming.
Gonna fail in it aswell..
.
I think i'l ask no 1 & 3 for their numbers then.


----------



## Faun (Nov 18, 2010)

Charged Rs. 430 octroi for the courier (Dell 23' Ultrasharp and X-Mini Max 2)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## ico (Nov 18, 2010)

@toad_frog09

Keep your testosterone level under control.


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 18, 2010)

ico said:


> @toad_frog09
> 
> Keep your testosterone level under control.



Why ? According to me he didnt said anything offensive or out of the line. Sorry if i come as Rude, but there was nuthing wrong in what he said considering the thread is which he said.


----------



## ico (Nov 18, 2010)

harryneopotter said:


> Why ? According to me he didnt said anything offensive or out of the line. Sorry if i come as Rude, but there was nuthing wrong in what he said considering the thread is which he said.


Sorry, he has just come back from a ban and hence my warning is justifiable. We had got a report and his post was edited out incase you missed it.


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 18, 2010)

ico said:


> Sorry, he has just come back from a ban and hence my warning is justifiable. We had got a report and his post was edited out incase you missed it.



I read his post before it was edited. (to be clear, there were numbered bullets in the original post which i read.) 

Regarding the "coming back from a ban" thingy, that may not be my matter to comment. And really did some one reported his post ?


----------



## ico (Nov 19, 2010)

harryneopotter said:


> And really did some one reported his post ?


I'm actually a very colourful moderator.  For me his post was acceptable and I had read it way before I saw the report.  But it was reported twice (with a citation of his old comments), so I had to resort to action.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 19, 2010)

I have a CAT exam to take tomorrow at 10. And, I'm not getting sleep.

FFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUU


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 19, 2010)

^^ @ Ico : 
Good to know that . Then you did wat you had to do.


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Nov 19, 2010)

I AM Viewing this Thread ......... FFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## toad_frog09 (Nov 19, 2010)

@adminji...yes, the news of my ban is on newspapers next.
.
I did not see much of a reason to get my previous post edited because things I post is for entairnment of both self and reader and I obviously do not wish to break rules and trouble admins whatsoever but if you, sire, think that my post should be edited/deleted, then I value and respect you judgement.
.
Next, I did not get an opportunity to apologize for my puerile behaviour last week that caused certain inconvinence to moderators and fellow members so...
I am sorry.
.
Also, I admit to be responsible for all the guilty charges against me, but in my defence, I'd like to say that I honestly thought The Community section was more or less liberal in terms of thoughts and words as compared to other sections.
This, however, does not justify my behaviour as I'v already been warned twice or thrice personally by super-mods, and hence I do not hope/expect/wish to be forgiven.
(quite frankly with a pompously prig person like me, mistakes like such would keep happening unintentionally or not).
.
I also want to thank the admin for a 5 day ban instead of a permanant one. Cause now when I see it, I myself am not too confident about my stay here.
Hehehe.
.
Lastly, there is only one reason for my immensly huge above par testesteron level and I want to personally thank you for taking notice of that.
Seriously, no puns intended.
.


----------



## ico (Nov 19, 2010)

arre yaar...dil pe mat le.  actually we are liberal and perfectly fine until we get a report. 

Some mods are kind-hearted, some are not. It matters whom you run across to. Everyone isn't the same. And I'd like this topic to end with this post of mine.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 19, 2010)

ico said:


> arre yaar...dil pe mat le.  actually we are liberal and perfectly fine until we get a report.
> 
> Some mods are kind-hearted, some are not. It matters whom you run across to. Everyone isn't the same. And I'd like this topic to end with this post of mine.



 ending this topic is FFFFFFFUUUUUUU.....


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 19, 2010)

@frog09, Ab jyaada sentimental mat bannna.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 19, 2010)

Emo naabs. FFFUUUUUU! And yeah, the faceplam too.


----------



## asingh (Nov 19, 2010)

toad_frog09 said:


> @adminji...yes, the news of my ban is on newspapers next.
> .
> .
> .
> Seriously, no puns intended.



Sir, it is all right. You can continue to post here as much as you wish. You know the rules well....! So do not make us remind you. Each poster is a gem to TDF, and so are you...!!!! Enjoy sir...!


By the way, is that you on your Devian art page..?


----------



## toad_frog09 (Nov 20, 2010)

Yep, that thick mat of chest hair works as a bulletproof vest when i'm shooting the bad guys..
.
Btw, exams over, playing kayne and lynch 2, dog days. Hopefully i'l complete the game in one night.
Will soon write bout my experience playing this game.
.
Till then, happy happy fu to all of you..



vamsi_krishna said:


> @frog09, Ab jyaada sentimental mat bannna.



.
.
Nai re,, aysi baat nai hai..

This's the 100th post in this thread...
FFUUU....


----------



## toad_frog09 (Nov 22, 2010)

ico said:


> ...But it was reported twice (with a citation of his old comments), so I had to resort to action...



.
He watches me. Stalks me where ever i go.. Makes note of my every move. Every post i make is open invitation to report me to admin...feeding himself his raw meal of piqueus satisfaction.
He thinks my attitude stinks, but he hasn't sniffed my fingers yet. I am scared to turn my back around to the smell of ham. But i kno one thing, as long as my posts make his life misrable and reason for his pyschotic emotional trauma of recent divorce, i wont stop <tense music in background> I WONT STOP. FU.
.
.
Hehe good na?..ate chinese yesterday. My condolences to those tiny people who  got censored boxes above neck instead of brains as i played throught K&L2 : Dog Days.
4 people (me and my other 3 obese friends) ate
*4 greesy manchurian
*4 manchurian noodles
*2 fried rice
*8 bars of ice cream.
.
Woke up at 1pm, half farting into my bedsheets. Almost crashed the commod as i spent an hour of my morning sitting over it with stenched look on my face.
Now i am hungry.
Fu..
.
Exams are over but dad still wont get me gcard.
So more begging to.
.
.
Btw, this is the f-ing 100th post fffuuuu thank you. Thanks a lot. I want to thank my friends.......
.
P.s - m not fat. I weigh 60kg.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 22, 2010)

I think you should join Twitter.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 22, 2010)

toad_frog09 said:


> .
> He watches me. Stalks me where ever i go.. Makes note of my every move. Every post i make is open invitation to report me to admin...feeding himself his raw meal of piqueus satisfaction.
> He thinks my attitude stinks, but he hasn't sniffed my fingers yet. I am scared to turn my back around to the smell of ham. But i kno one thing, as long as my posts make his life misrable and reason for his pyschotic emotional trauma of recent divorce, i wont stop <tense music in background> I WONT STOP. FU.
> .
> ...



lol you are fat 

I didn't give todays exam ffffffuuuuu


----------



## toad_frog09 (Nov 23, 2010)

^^^nah man. M skinny. I just eat a lot cuz my stomach's abnormally large. Kyo exam kyo nai di? Zero padai??
.
@sunny- i dont find it quite interactive, twitter.
I rarely use fb as well.
.
.
Went to dad 2day to beg for monitor & graphics card. First he told super prolix story bout how some financially unfortunate students score tons more than me. Then how he himself and his father were financially unfortunate, but still scored tons more than me, then how some student are financially fortunate but mentally unfortunate and even they score tons more than me. Its like every f-ing person scores tons more than me..
After an hour of nazi ear torture, he sent me off and went to sleep..
Another such session & m selling my kidney at grey market.
.
Imagine, i have almost all the latest games but i wont play them unless i get a decent gcard. I've got metro, nba11, codbops, etc etc.
Fu.........
.
Btw, playing fifa11. Awesome game.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 23, 2010)

I had a nervous breakdown.
Don't sell your kidney. Just do lots of household chores. Make it look like you are working yourself like a slave. In the end of the day they might have pity on you and give you some money.
Or else just keep begging until your dad gets really annoyed and beats the shite out of you. You will definitely get money for bandages, just over exaggerate the bill.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 23, 2010)

^^totally agree bro 

@toady
follow gollum's instructions and u'll receive ur reward within a couple of months
u just have to be a good "beta" .....thats all


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 23, 2010)

Being crushed by fellow passengers in the bus, i reach office, feeling some one squeezed all the juice out of me... 

FFFFFFFUUUUU!!!!!!!


----------



## Gollum (Nov 23, 2010)

Thankfully no one squeezed your bottom


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 23, 2010)

Gollum said:


> Thankfully no one squeezed your bottom



Thankfully......


----------



## toad_frog09 (Nov 24, 2010)

Gollum said:


> Thankfully no one squeezed your bottom



.
.
Who does that? Does that happen to you quite a lot? Cause dude its s3xual harrasment
Lol..
.
Btw, i think i'l prefer the later one as my approach, cause my mom would definitely faint moment she sees me help her in household. And if she faints, who'll bring me a glass of water when im playing videogames all day long??
And when my dad beats me to pulp, i'll threaten to file a complain against him unless he gets me what i want.
.
Watched gusarish today..
Good movie.


----------



## Faun (Nov 24, 2010)

*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/ffffffffffffffffffu.jpg


----------



## Goten (Nov 25, 2010)

Gollum said:


> lol you are fat
> 
> I didn't give todays exam ffffffuuuuu



Man examz de diya kar....supplies are dangerous nightmares.

Peace~~~!


----------



## Piyush (Nov 25, 2010)

Faun said:


> *i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/ffffffffffffffffffu.jpg



its an UK socket type plug

u need to get a connector for it(plz dont go for cheap brands)

PS:u are a good artist


----------



## Gollum (Nov 25, 2010)

Goten said:


> Man examz de diya kar....supplies are dangerous nightmares.
> 
> Peace~~~!



don't worry i have lots of those. 
Ffffffffffuuuuuuuu exams coming near


----------



## Faun (Nov 26, 2010)

A cable nearly got entangled to my bike's tire.
Drank 2 liters of milk. Stomach upset.
Clutch wire snapped off while returning home.

Triple FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 3, 2010)

Well, such a wonderful thread to vent my frustations:

1) Everyone here wants me to stay onsite for an indefinite period while I want to return to my family in Kolkata.

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

2) Being stuck in the same project for the last 4 1/2 years. If I want release, I will have to move out of Kolkata. FFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUU

3) Stupid weather started. Snowfall from tomorrow evening through the weekend, lows at -12/-13 deg cent. FFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUU

4) After reaching home, look at blank walls and cook and go to sleep. No entertainment.

FFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUU

5) Cant get up early on weekdays but get up early always on weekends.

FFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUU

6) Project duration at onsite was promised to me for 6 months, but extended to 1 year.

FFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUU

7) Receiving unwelcome phone calls from NRI relatives too frequently.

FFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUU

8) Whenever the Red Devils lose, anti manu supporter friends on my orkut/facebook account rejoice as if it is their marriage. Nothing can be heard from them when we keep on winning..

FFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUU

9) Staying away from wife, family, real friends for close to a year.

FFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUU

10) Our house in Kolkata needs repair and we dont have the money to do it. Nor getting promoters to build a apartment complex in it's place, for the last 1 year.

FFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUU

11) Rash driving in Kolkata. New car got damaged within 1 month of purchase in october 2008 and again in april 2009. Both times had to claim insurance.

FFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUU

12) My $1300 toshiba 17" gaming laptop bought got damaged within 1 1/2 years of purchase, dont know why. Repair estimate was $1000. But can get a new one at $600, but I am not going to buy a laptop.

FFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUU

13) Planned for Sikkim trip two times, once in 2009 and once in 2010. Both times got cancelled due to various reasons. Same applies to Nainital trip.

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUU

14) Checked baggage limit a measly 23kg for travel between India and USA. Two suitcases allowed per passenger without hefty fine. Need more, but I dont have the cash to pay fine.

FFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUU

Don't think it's the end. I can post more.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 9, 2010)

Whoa dude...your life is one big FU...no offence


----------



## Faun (Dec 9, 2010)

Just gave Kaplan practice paper and got a resounding FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUU in quant (540) section though verbal (660) was yay !
Gotta start getting quant concepts clear from Jan onwards.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 9, 2010)

Was halfway through Crysis and then the game decided to screw me over. Does that quality as a FFFUUUUUU?


----------



## Faun (Jan 6, 2011)

Feeling so without any feelings 
FFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## ico (Jan 6, 2011)

Fffffffffuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## R2K (Jan 8, 2011)

life is pain .....lol
ffffffuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 8, 2011)

^^ It always. 
I am in serious stuff, GF, so again life is pain.


----------



## R2K (Jan 8, 2011)

^^
ROFL
why??..GFs are supposed to be fun... right?


----------



## Faun (Jan 10, 2011)

*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Screenshot-14.jpg


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 11, 2011)

R2K said:


> ^^
> ROFL
> why??..GFs are supposed to be fun... right?



Not always. Sometime they will give you pain in the a$$....


----------



## Piyush (Jan 11, 2011)

and i thought only guys can give pain in their a$$


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 12, 2011)

Piyush said:


> and i thought only guys can give pain in their a$$



   Its about the pain in the relationship i am talking about. Not the pain you are talking about,..


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Jan 12, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> Its about the pain in the relationship i am talking about. Not the pain you are talking about,..


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 12, 2011)

this thread is FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## R2K (Jan 13, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> Its about the pain in the relationship i am talking about. Not the pain you are talking about,..



LOL.....Seems like your post just created a EPIC misunderstanding in the thread


----------



## R2K (Feb 1, 2011)

my internet connection is acting weird sometimes....and i can't download anything...WTF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 1, 2011)

R2K said:


> LOL.....Seems like your post just created a EPIC misunderstanding in the thread





Pain - Redefined


----------



## R2K (Feb 19, 2011)

lately i have been working for too long that my ass has almost started to grow a fcuking pain...
LOL i am loosing my mind ....fcuk my f*cked up life


----------



## Krow (Feb 20, 2011)

FFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU Sony Pix. Delaying FA Cup telecasts for stupid movies.


----------



## ico (Feb 21, 2011)

*img33.imageshack.us/img33/6632/dsc01434ur.th.jpg

*img219.imageshack.us/img219/3035/dsc01435oj.th.jpg

*img194.imageshack.us/img194/5909/dsc01436n.th.jpg

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!11


----------



## R2K (Feb 21, 2011)

^^
what happened dude...?
Did u just trash your laptop....i Can't really figure out anything from those pics


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 3, 2011)

F me. Disassembled and reassembled two entire rigs today as my new xms2 rams(3 sticks) weren't working. And after 10 hrs of frustration from 1pm till now discovered that one of the rams was kaput and so the rig wasn't working with all three rams installed. F***********. I ended up as a complete n00b because i thought the ram slot was kaput or the mobo isn't supporting the new rams so i switched the mobos with my dwnld rig. Hell of an experience. And of these 10 hrs, i wasted 5 hrs why the pc wasn't starting up after switching mobos and turns out that the issue was with the jumper cap. I removed it as a piece of thrash, now it turns out that, that tiny piece of thrash was the hot-damn key to starting the sh1t. Haven't thought what i'll do now. Just writing this out of frustration.
A total FFFFFFFFFFUUUUU


----------



## Piyush (Mar 3, 2011)

lol
i knew u gonna post here


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 4, 2011)

i wanna troll this thread with thousands of

FFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!

---------- Post added 04-03-2011 at 07:07 PM ---------- Previous post was 03-03-2011 at 10:58 PM ----------

Got my gaming rig up and running.  Happy now. 
But still gotta assemble the dwnlding rig, ufff.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 4, 2011)

stfu.........


----------



## vickybat (Mar 4, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> Not always. Sometime they will give you pain in the a$$....



Really!!!! Then its good that i never had one or never bothered to have one.

Ffffffffuuuuuuuuuu.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 4, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Really!!!! Then its good that i never had one or never bothered to have one.
> 
> Ffffffffuuuuuuuuuu.



That's really good for you man.  You got some time to play and no need to nurture your GF everyday as of she is a lil baby. That really sucks and believe me, they expect this from us.... 

That's where i get out of the picture.


----------



## mohiuddin (Mar 4, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Really!!!! Then its good that i never had one or never bothered to have one.
> 
> Ffffffffuuuuuuuuuu.



poor vicky bat.
I Think the thread name should be changed to 'Ffff all OF uuuuu..'

---------- Post added at 08:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:18 PM ----------




jojothedragon said:


> i wanna troll this thread with thousands of
> 
> FFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!
> 
> ...



god blessed u.
And u said f u?
rr*l*r u all

---------- Post added at 08:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:23 PM ----------




Piyush said:


> and i thought only guys can give pain in their a$$



experienced indeed .....


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 4, 2011)

gopi_vbboy said:


> stfu.........


U stfu non fffuu-er.

---------- Post added at 08:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:27 PM ----------




mohiuddin said:


> god blessed u.
> And u said f u?



He did indeed. Just posted the Fuuu because i was really frustrated. Atleast i learned how to assemble a myself. Thanks to the Almighty.


----------



## R2K (Mar 5, 2011)

brought a LG XG1 external HDD ( 2 TB)..from Dubai for Dhs 510( Rs 7000 approx.) before 2 hours
I don't know why but i kinda feel guilty ...i feel like i just wasted a lot of my money even though the device is gonna be useful for me
Fu(k UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Neuron (Mar 14, 2011)

Is it *translate.google.com/translate_tts?ie=UTF-8&q=fffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu&tl=af or is it *translate.google.com/translate_tts?ie=UTF-8&q=fffffffooooooooooooooo&tl=af ??


----------



## Faun (Mar 14, 2011)

Nothings makes me FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUU as much as a broken broadband 

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 14, 2011)

i cannot access Alpha - Astro Empires
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
my laptop display flickers
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
windows is broken
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
exams tomorrow
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
i dont wanna study
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
tl;dr
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

---------- Post added at 10:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:15 AM ----------

*i511.photobucket.com/albums/s352/need_for_space/ps/th_bathroomrage.jpg


----------



## R2K (Mar 14, 2011)

^^
Seems like u r having a pretty rough timeLOL



Faun said:


> Nothings makes me FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUU as much as a broken broadband
> 
> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU



True true


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 14, 2011)

R2K said:


> ^^
> Seems like u r having a pretty rough timeLOL



rough would be putting it nicely. im thinking of 2 more ideas for rage comics, i'll post them here first.

looks like i killed the thread.

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 14, 2011)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU 

all of you for not telling me that this thread exists here.


----------



## Krow (Mar 15, 2011)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

The teasing irritating and worst advertise thread is so lame, annoying and useless. Should be locked.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 15, 2011)

FFFFFFUUUUUU
Krow, we know that's useless but we are discussing to vent the anger when we see the lame ad's and after all it's in Fight Club, why would you care, if you feel useless, skip it, like you do always...


----------



## gagan007 (Mar 15, 2011)

@Krow: Going like that, we should lock each and every thread in Fight Club where people entail themselves in never ending and sometimes stupid-looking topics such as "Windows vs Mac", "God vs Science", "Intel vs AMD" which literally boils down to personal preference.

So FFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUU dude


----------



## Krow (Mar 15, 2011)

Ah ha the defenders of humanity are here! If you guys notice, I skipped that thread and vented my frustration on that thread at the appropriate place: here. 

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

Nothing like a revival of the FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU thread!


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 15, 2011)

^^ But you said "*Should be locked*"

anyway you find a place to vent your frustration....


----------



## Krow (Mar 15, 2011)

^Hey, please don't take me that seriously.  I would have reported the thread if I really had a problem with it. 

Relax and enjoy the FFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUness of the FFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUU thread.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 15, 2011)

I never take anything from you seriously.... 

I am enjoying that thread, of course.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 15, 2011)

Lock this thread FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUuu


----------



## Aerohawk (Mar 15, 2011)

Everyone here using the grinning smiley.
*www.uploderx.net/dphrag/fffffuuuu870.jpg


----------



## gagan007 (Mar 15, 2011)

@Liverpool_fan: you are saying this now! I am following this thread since starting and when I first saw it, my reaction was WT big F (but didn't make any post)...Now I find it a good place to vent out all your frustration 

FFFFFFFFUUUUUUUU if you talk about closing/locking this thread


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 15, 2011)

Krow said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
> 
> The teasing irritating and worst advertise thread is so lame, annoying and useless. Should be locked.


FFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


furious_gamer said:


> FFFFFFUUUUUU
> Krow, we know that's useless but we are discussing to vent the anger when we see the lame ad's and after all it's in Fight Club, why would you care, if you feel useless, skip it, like you do always...


FFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH


Krow said:


> Ah ha the defenders of humanity are here! If you guys notice, I skipped that thread and vented my frustration on that thread at the appropriate place: here.
> 
> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
> 
> Nothing like a revival of the FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU thread!


FFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
LOLOLOLOLOL


Aerohawk said:


> Everyone here using the grinning smiley.
> *www.uploderx.net/dphrag/fffffuuuu870.jpg


FFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
FAAAAAAAAAAAAIL


gagan007 said:


> @Liverpool_fan: you are saying this now! I am following this thread since starting and when I first saw it, my reaction was WT big F (but didn't make any post)...Now I find it a good place to vent out all your frustration
> 
> FFFFFFFFUUUUUUUU if you talk about closing/locking this thread


FFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
FRUSTATED PPL


FFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU MICROPROCESSORS
FFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU MICROCONTROLLERS
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

hope im not being too explicit


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 15, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU MICROPROCESSORS
> FFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU MICROCONTROLLERS
> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
> 
> hope im not being too explicit



totally understandable  FUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Krow (Mar 16, 2011)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU this FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF thread. Lock it too!!!!!!!!!!! FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!

Start the MEKALULULULULULULULU thread!


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 16, 2011)

What the eff? This thread alone is enough to say how badly this forum eff'ed up! FUU ALL!


----------



## desiibond (Mar 16, 2011)

oh k. this has turned a bit like spam. Locking the thread.


----------



## ico (Mar 16, 2011)

Gigacore said:


> What the eff? This thread alone is enough to say how badly this forum eff'ed up! FUU ALL!


Just for the note, try visiting other sections.


----------

